# Modelling Amps - Which one?



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been checking out modeling amps online because my daughter is giving up the piano for guitar. To make things simple for her (she's 10) I was thinking about picking up a small digital amp for her (and me) to use. I'm just looking for 5W -15W max output. Remember, she's just learning....

I've checked out the Vox DA5, Line6 Micro Spider and Roland Micro Cube.

Any opinions out there as to which one is better quality, sounds better and is easier to use?

I've checked out Harmony Central and it looks like the DA5 is in the lead so far.


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

My good buddy is a guitar teacher and he has a student with the roland micro cube. He says for a practice amp it covers all bases and actually sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi. Although not a modeling amp a very cool amp is the Lunchbox made by ZT. It's very small and has a lot of different uses. I use to practice alone or with a band or even gig. It's got a 6.5" inch speaker but it's 200 watts ! But you can carry it in your BACKPACK !!! You can play at bedroom levels of course and it takes pedals really well. You can turn the speaker off, plug a laptop or an iPod or mp3 player in it and still plug your guitar (great for practicing tracks). It's got a headphone jack and speaker out (when I play with a band I plug it into a cab). And the best it goes for about 300$.

Hope this helps. If you want samples pm me.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

+1 on the roland...my little brother got one for christmas, and it's great for his needs.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've been checking out modeling amps online because my daughter is giving up the piano for guitar. To make things simple for her (she's 10) I was thinking about picking up a small digital amp for her (and me) to use. I'm just looking for 5W -15W max output. Remember, she's just learning....
> 
> I've checked out the Vox DA5, Line6 Micro Spider and Roland Micro Cube.
> 
> ...


I'd look into a Fender G-DEC. You coudn't ask for much more in a beginners amp with all the stuff they put into that one. Huge fun factor and they sound OK too IMO.

Pete


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the Vox DA5. Has a wide range of great sounds - its excellent for noodling around at home and switching quickly between Chet Atkins, Van Halen, SRV etc tones. I wish I had something like this when I started out.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well based on prior ownership, I would have to say that the Roland Cubes are great amps for practice. The speakers in the micro cubes tend to fart out at fairly low volume though. I'm currently using a Vox AD30VT for practice and I think it has a better clean tone than my old cubes, but the Cubes were definitely a lot more user friendly. Can't go wrong with either the Cubes or a Vox, I hear that the newer Line 6 offerings aren't half bad either.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Keep em coming. I'm surfing CL to see what people have for sale. There was a guy listing a DA5 but he hasn't responded to my emails yet. 

I saw a few at L&M today and was surprised at how "expensive" the 5w models were $160-$180 for a little amp with a 6 or 8 inch speaker seems to be a little expensive. Then again, I've paid way more for pedals...hmm....


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

My son has a Vox DA10 and it rocks for what it is. Price was very good a couple of years ago at LA Music. We checked out the Microcube and it sounded way smaller than the DA5. DA10 is basically the DA5 with one more speaker, and it didn't cost much more at the time.

Cheers


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've played the Vox & the Roland.
I know someone who has the Vox, and I've test driven the Rolands as well.

But I went with the G-Dec Jr--partly due to price, partly due to sound, and also I prefer the Roland over the Vox for versatility--but I already have a Roland (JC-60), so I also decided to go with the G-Dec Jr. Plus I got a great deal on it.

The regular G-Dec is even more programmable.

I'd say overall though, that whichever you picked of those, you'd be getting a good practice amp that's lots of fun to play around with.

Just set aside some time and check them out as much as possible, and let your ears decide-along with your wallet--and your brain for how easy/hard they may be for you to program.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Fender G-Dec is the greatest teaching-tool ever! :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQN1T72Lp34


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no chance of a vox AD30, eh? those sound pretty good IMO


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been looking at those as well. Pretty nice but may be a little too loud. Plus I'm looking for something I can get for $100 used.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've been looking at those as well. Pretty nice but may be a little too loud. Plus I'm looking for something I can get for $100 used.


If it's volume you're worried about, there's no need. The AD30s have a built-in attenuator. I can get thick Marshall type distortions at mouse fart volumes. You probably won't find one in the 100 range though, I got mine for 150 used.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

As far as modelers go, I think the Yamaha DG series is/was the best - can find 'em cheap now that they're discontinued... They seem the only digital modelers designed as a proper/unique professional amp, not a simple copy/mimic of other (better) amp designs. Sure worked for Holdsworth, among others. YMMV, IMHO, etc.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

noobcake said:


> If it's volume you're worried about, there's no need. The AD30s have a built-in attenuator. I can get thick Marshall type distortions at mouse fart volumes. You probably won't find one in the 100 range though, I got mine for 150 used.


$150's not bad actually. I may have to add that one to the list. Depends what comes up first on CL. Even more important is - the CLer actually responding to emails.

I've sent queries to 2 CL posters so far and neither one has responded. It's been like 4 days. You'd think that if a person was selling something, they would get back to a potential buyer. Guess not.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What about one of the Trademark amps from Tech 21? No experience with them, but they look like an interesting unit. Anyone ever use one?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got my daughter an Ibanez toneblaster amp. It's tiny but the clean side (and reverb) is very good. The OD side is like an 808 in a box. Pretty decent for a first amp.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> What about one of the Trademark amps from Tech 21? No experience with them, but they look like an interesting unit. Anyone ever use one?


They're analog, not digital modelers. Some fine amps...


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Another endorsement for the Roland Cube... Not the micro though, the Cube 30. You're better off getting something that will offer more flexibility and a little bit more power than a tiny sounding amp that will turn her off...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SUBnet192 said:


> Another endorsement for the Roland Cube... Not the micro though, the Cube 30. You're better off getting something that will offer more flexibility and a little bit more power than a tiny sounding amp that will turn her off...


Yes ...........


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

SUBnet192 said:


> Another endorsement for the Roland Cube... Not the micro though, the Cube 30. You're better off getting something that will offer more flexibility and a little bit more power than a tiny sounding amp that will turn her off...


you can still get more than enough juice out of a MicroCube for home use.
I haven't tried the other choices, but based on my experience (have had one for 3 or 4 years now) I'd recommend the Microcube as a starter amp to anyone. As a bonus, it is nigh-on indestructible.


----------



## Head (Feb 10, 2007)

Budda said:


> no chance of a vox AD30, eh? those sound pretty good IMO


There's a new Valvetronix line out too - the VT series; it's like the AD series but on steroids.

Great back-up/practice amp to have.

I would pick up something that would have dual inputs though; like the Fender Champion 600 (although that's 5W tube).


----------

